# موقع هام الي مهندسي تكرير البترول والصناعات البتروكيميائية



## petrolium_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الموقع يحتو علي كل شيء عن
fluid catalytic cracking
فهو يحتوي علي احدث الابحاث وشرح تفصيللي للوحدة ومتغيراتها


----------



## petrolium_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

the site is
www.thefccnetwork.com


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين وجزاك الله خير
العراقي


----------



## asal_80_77 (17 أغسطس 2007)

thanka you


----------



## Nacimdz (21 أغسطس 2007)

Merci beaucoup mon frere


----------



## جارالنبى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

تشكر كتييييير يا اخى


----------

